# Cute behavior



## kakes82 (Jun 21, 2005)

I know that this is a bad habit to let my Golden's continue but it is so cute that I don't have the heart to make them stop. I have 2 Golden retrievers. Molly is 5 and Elvis is 3. They are the best of friends and get very upset when my husband and I seperate them. I already had Molly when I first got Elvis. Elvis was very upset when I took him from his mother. He would not stop crying. So I used to put him on my chest to let him listen to my heartbeat, snuggle up to my neck and go to sleep. He was and still is very affectionate. Well this was ok when he was a 7 week old, furry little butterball. But now at a 102 pounds, he still thinks that he can do this. Whenever I am sitting on the couch, he comes up to me, stands on his hind legs and puts his upper body on my chest and snuggles up to my neck. He is my baby and he knows it too. Sometimes it gets annoying, but I created the habit. Anyone that is thinking about getting a golden retriever should know one thing, they may be hyperactive for about 3 years, they shed alot and they may have some bad habits as puppies, however once trained.....they are the best dogs!! I would never want to be without my clan.


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Good story kakes82. We get them to love and spoil them and most of the time we're very successful.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I used to carry Mojo around like a baby and snuggle with him on the rocking chair. Needless to say, he (and me) have outgrown the chair but he still tries to snuggle beside me. I also started to play with his feet as a pup and now he sits in front of me and gives me "a paw" so I can massage it. The only problem with that is he always starts to fall asleep. Depending on how long I keep it up he will eventually fall over sideways from being so relaxed. Cracks me up every time. He's my snuggle bunny.


----------

